# Primera Liga 24-25.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2008)

Barcelona v Betis

24/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.222 5.25 11.00 All Bets (2) 
Osasuna v D.La Coruna

24/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.35 3.10 2.85 All Bets (2) 
Villarreal v Santander

24/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (2) 
Getafe v Atl. Madrid

24/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (2) 
Real Madrid v Gijon

24/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.166 6.00 13.00 All Bets (2) 
Sevilla v Espanyol

24/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (2) 
Huelva v Athl.Bilbao

25/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (2) 
Malaga v Valencia

25/09/2008 19:00 BST
  3.50 3.20 2.00 All Bets (2) 
Mallorca v Numancia

25/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.85 3.25 4.00 All Bets (2) 
Valladolid v Almeria

25/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (2)


----------

